# memory walked out the door



## pacoriv

Hola, he intentado traducir este texto pero no sé si lo he hecho bien:

"I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job that *his memory walked out the door*"

Este es my intento:
"Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo se quedaría sin recuerdos" o " sus recuerdos se irían"

Aunque la segunda no me suena muy bien.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Idiomático

Tal vez quiso decir: El día en que deje este trabajo nunca volveré a recordarlo.


----------



## maidinbedlam

La idea debe ser la que apunta Idiomático, pero la frase me parece confusa: ¿le falta puntuación? y ¿no hay demasiados "that"? Para decir "se quedaría sin recuerdos..." debería haber un "would walk" en la segunda frase.


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> Hola, he intentado traducir este texto pero no sé si lo he hecho bien:
> 
> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job *that his memory walked out the door*"
> 
> Este es my intento:
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo se quedaría sin recuerdos" o " sus recuerdos se irían"
> Aunque la segunda no me suena muy bien.
> ¿Qué os parece?


 
Quiere decir que cuando yo dejé el trabajo, conmigo se le fué la memoria/me llevé su *memoria*, que no es lo mismo que *recuerdos*
Todos los verbos estan en pasado.
El día que yo dejé  (que yo me fuí)
Su memoria se fué
Estoy de acuerdo, sobre el tercer "that"
Saludos


----------



## pacoriv

Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que Bondia ha apuntado correctamente hacia la traducción. La primera parte no tiene ningún problema, la segunda "his memory walked out the door" pienso que debe ser una expresión propia del idioma inglés con una difícil traducción. En todo caso me quedo con:

"Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío me dijo que el dia que yo dejé éste trabajo me llevé también su memoria"


----------



## pacoriv

bondia said:


> Quiere decir que cuando yo dejé el trabajo, conmigo se le fué la memoria/me llevé su *memoria*, que no es lo mismo que *recuerdos*
> Todos los verbos estan en pasado.
> El día que yo dejé  (que yo me fuí)
> Su memoria se fué
> Estoy de acuerdo, sobre el tercer "that"
> Saludos



Posiblemente quede mejor la traducción con "me llevé su memoria" que "su memoria se fue" ya que la idea es completamente diferente.


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> Posiblemente quede mejor la traducción con "me lleve su memoria" que "su memoria se fue" ya que la idea es completamente diferente.


 
En inglés diría:
..when I left the job, his memory followed me out of the door


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job*, * *his memory walked out the door*"
> 
> Me quedo, definitivamente, con:
> 
> Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijó que el día en que yo dejé este trabajo, me llevé conmigo su memoria (su memoria se fué conmigo)
> 
> Y, por cierto, en el original,
> ".. that I left this job, his memory.." Sobraba el tercer "that"


----------



## Bigote Blanco

pacoriv said:


> Hola, he intentado traducir este texto pero no sé si lo he hecho bien:
> 
> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job that *his memory walked out the door*"
> 
> Este es my intento:
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo se quedaría sin recuerdos" o " sus recuerdos se irían"
> 
> Aunque la segunda no me suena muy bien.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?


My 2 cents:  
Too many "thats" and wrong tense.
Options:
"I remember an old boss of mine said that his memory walked out the door."(, the day that I left the job.")

"I remember an old boss of mine said, the day that I left the job, that his memory  walked out the door. " ..que su memoria se fue, tambien.


----------



## The Prof

There is still something about the English version that I don't quite understand: ... _this_ job ??? 
If the passage means what we think it means, shouldn't it be '_that _job', or something similar?  Ah, maybe that is what Bigote meant by wrong tense.
Or am I being over-logical, as usual?


----------



## pacoriv

bondia said:


> pacoriv said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job*, * *his memory walked out the door*"
> 
> Me quedo, definitivamente, con:
> 
> Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijó que el día en que yo dejé este trabajo, me llevé conmigo su memoria (su memoria se fué conmigo)
> 
> Y, por cierto, en el original,
> ".. that I left this job, his memory.." Sobraba el tercer "that"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente esa creo que es la correcta traduccción. Gracias de nuevo
Click to expand...


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left* this* job  *his memory walked out the door*"


 


The Prof said:


> There is still something about the English version that I don't quite understand: ... _this_ job ???
> If the passage means what we think it means, shouldn't it be '_that _job', or something similar? Ah, maybe that is what Bigote meant by wrong tense.
> Or am I being over-logical, as usual?


 
The _old boss_ is talking about the job this person had with him. If he had said "that" job, the meaning wouldn't be the same. "This" job is still very present in his mind because he is still the boss there, but no longer counts on the memory-preserving services of the person who walked out the door


----------



## The Prof

bondia said:


> The _old boss_ is talking about the job this person had with him. If he had said "that" job, the meaning wouldn't be the same. "This" job is still very present in his mind because he is still the boss there, but no longer counts on the memory-preserving services of the person who walked out the door


 
I still don't like it, not gramatically! But it is written as it would be spoken, so I guess that makes it ok. 

(It is lucky that no one records my own speech and then asks me to justify what I have said, because I am sure I say similar things all the time! )


----------



## bondia

The Prof said:


> I still don't like it, not gramatically! But it is written as it would be spoken, so I guess that makes it ok.


 
Please tell me what it is you still don't like gramatically


----------



## The Prof

bondia said:


> Please tell me what it is you still don't like gramatically


 
I am not sure if I can put it into words, but I'll try:
The person relating this is using reported speech: "_my old boss said that_ ... . As such, it is in the past tense, as you rightly said in an earlier post . Then we have just that one word - '_this'_ - in the middle, which implies the present. It feels incongruous, as if he has thrown one word of direct speech into the middle.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## bondia

The Prof said:


> I am not sure if I can put it into words, but I'll try:
> The person relating this is using reported speech: "_my old boss said that_ ... . As such, it is in the past tense, as you rightly said in an earlier post . Then we have just that one word - '_this'_ - in the middle, which implies the present. It feels incongruous, as if he has thrown one word of direct speech into the middle.
> 
> Does that make any sense?


Yes, it makes sense.

 I'm trying to say that when the "old boss" made that statement, he was referring to something recent, and related to him, hence "this" job. If he were to say "that" job, he would refer to a job not directly related to him.


----------



## The Prof

bondia said:


> Yes, it makes sense.
> 
> I'm trying to say that when the "old boss" made that statement, he was referring to something recent, and related to him, hence "this" job. If he were to say "that" job, he would refer to a job not directly related to him.


 
Yes, I see what you mean, but even so, it _still_ doesn't sound right to me. However, maybe if I re-read the sentence later on, I might change my mind - that has happened before now!


----------



## SydLexia

I assume that the person speaking is a secretary or PA and that after he/she had left the job in question his/her ex-boss began to be late for meetings and forget plans, arrangements, phone-calls and birthdays.

As to the grammar: It's obviously spoken and the speaker seems to shift from reported to direct speech halfway through. The old boss probably said, "The day you left this office/company, my memory walked out the door." 

syd


----------



## bondia

The Prof said:


> Yes, I see what you mean, but even so, it _still_ doesn't sound right to me. However, maybe if I re-read the sentence later on, I might change my mind - that has happened before now!


 

How about:
On the day I stopped working for him, his memory walked out the door.


----------



## SydLexia

"......el día que me fui, su memoria se marchó conmigo."  
"..... que desde el día que me fui, es como ya no tiene/tenía memoria."  ??

syd


----------



## pacoriv

Gracias a todos por esta interesante discusión acerca de esta frase.
Quiero aclarar que la intención del autor de la frase es que se llevó  muchos recuerdos de la oficina donde trabajaba. Hay también un problema  porque "memory" podría traducirse como "memoria" o también "recuerdo". Por  todo ello creo que la traducción correcta podría ser:
"Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejé este trabajo, me llevé sus recuerdos conmigo"


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> Gracias a todos por esta interesante discusión acerca de esta frase.
> Quiero aclarar que la intención del autor de la frase es que se llevó muchos recuerdos de la oficina donde trabajaba. Hay también un problema porque "memory" podría traducirse como "memoria" o también "recuerdo". Por todo ello creo que la traducción correcta podría ser:
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejé este trabajo, me llevé sus recuerdos conmigo"


 
Hmmmmm Mi humilde opinión:
Sigo pensando que se refiere a su memoria, las cosas que debe recordar, las reuniones, los cumpleaños etc.
La persona que se va le hacía de memoria.
Para mi no quiere decir que tal persona se lleva los recuerdos de toda la vida del jefe.
¡Suerte!


----------



## The Prof

bondia said:


> Hmmmmm Mi humilde opinión:
> Sigo pensando que se refiere a su memoria, las cosas que debe recordar, las reuniones, los cumpleaños etc.
> La persona que se va le hacía de memoria.
> Para mi no quiere decir que tal persona se lleva los recuerdos de toda la vida del jefe.
> ¡Suerte!


 
Concuerdo contigo.


----------



## bondia

The Prof said:


> Concuerdo contigo.


 
Me alegro, but I don't think our friend pacoriv does..


----------



## pacoriv

Muchas gracias Bondia por tu interés en discutir este tema. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que se llevó recuerdos del trabajo y no los recuerdos del jefe. Posiblemente la traducción sea un poco confusa cuando dije: "me lleve sus recuerdos conmigo" quizás hubiera sido mejor decir "me llevé gratos recuerdos del trabajo"


----------



## The Prof

Hola Pacoriv,

Temo que todavía no comprendes muy bien el significado de la palabra "memoria" en la frase original.

Cuando esta persona tenía el trabajo al que se refiere, fue él quien sabía y le decía al jefe donde éste tenía que estar, que citas tenía, con quien tenía que hablar etcetera. El jefe dependía totalmente de él para todos estos detalles - el jefe no llevaba/guardaba nada de esa información en su propia cabeza/ memoria. El empleado le servía de "memoria" en este sentido, así que, cuando se fue el empleado, se fue también su "memoria".

Lo siento, me resulta dificil explicarlo en español, pero espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> Muchas gracias Bondia por tu interés en discutir este tema. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que se llevó recuerdos del trabajo y no los recuerdos del jefe. Posiblemente la traducción sea un poco confusa cuando dije: "me lleve sus recuerdos conmigo" quizás hubiera sido mejor decir "me llevé gratos recuerdos del trabajo"


 


bondia said:


> Hmmmmm Mi humilde opinión:
> Sigo pensando que se refiere a su memoria, las cosas que debe recordar, las reuniones, los cumpleaños etc.
> La persona que se va le hacía de memoria.
> Para mi no quiere decir que tal persona se lleva los recuerdos de toda la vida del jefe.
> ¡Suerte!


 


The Prof said:


> Hola Pacoriv,
> Temo que todavía no comprendes muy bien el significado de la palabra "memoria" en la frase original.
> Cuando esta persona tenía el trabajo al que se refiere, fue él quien sabía y le decía al jefe donde éste tenía que estar, que citas tenía, con quien tenía que hablar etcetera. El jefe dependía totalmente de él para todos estos detalles - el jefe no llevaba/guardaba nada de esa información en su propia cabeza/ memoria. El empleado le servía de "memoria" en este sentido, así que, cuando se fue el empleado, se fue también su "memoria".
> Lo siento, me resulta dificil explicarlo en español, pero espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.


 
Te has explicado muy bien, The Prof.
¿Cuánto tiempo llevamos intentando explicar el significado?
Mi último intento:
La persona que se va del trabajo servía de "agenda humana" a su jefe. Él no tenía que acordarse, ni del cumpleaños de su mujer, ni del aniversario de boda, ni de la reunión de mañana, etc.,etc.,etc., y al dejar el trabajo, la memoria del jefe salió por la puerta detras suyo.


----------



## The Prof

bondia said:


> Te has explicado muy bien, The Prof.
> ¿Cuánto tiempo llevamos intentando explicar el significado?
> Mi último intento:
> La persona que se va del trabajo servía de "agenda humana" a su jefe. Él no tenía que acordarse, ni del cumpleaños de su mujer, ni del aniversario de boda, ni de la reunión de mañana, etc.,etc.,etc., y al dejar el trabajo, la memoria del jefe salió por la puerta detras suyo.


 
Me gusta mucho eso de "agenda humana" 

En otro contexto, lo que acabas de describir sería ........... una esposa.


----------



## bondia

The Prof said:


> Me gusta mucho eso de "agenda humana"
> 
> En otro contexto, lo que acabas de describir sería ........... una esposa.


 
You don't have to tell me


----------



## nelliot53

pacoriv said:


> Hola, he intentado traducir este texto pero no sé si lo he hecho bien:
> 
> "I remember that an old boss of mine said that the day that I left this job that *his memory walked out the door*"
> 
> Este es my intento:
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo se quedaría sin recuerdos" o " sus recuerdos se irían"
> 
> Aunque la segunda no me suena muy bien.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Podríamos sustituir "memory" por "knowledge"-conocimiento y decir:

Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejará este trabajo se quedaría sin su base de conocimientos.


----------



## bondia

nelliot53 said:


> Podríamos sustituir "memory" por "knowledge"-conocimiento y decir:
> 
> Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío dijo que el día que yo dejará este trabajo se quedaría sin su base de conocimientos.


 

"..el día en que yo dejara (dejase) este trabajo, se quedaría sin base de datos"


----------



## pacoriv

The Prof said:


> Hola Pacoriv,
> 
> Temo que todavía no comprendes muy bien el significado de la palabra "memoria" en la frase original.
> 
> Cuando esta persona tenía el trabajo al que se refiere, fue él quien sabía y le decía al jefe donde éste tenía que estar, que citas tenía, con quien tenía que hablar etcetera. El jefe dependía totalmente de él para todos estos detalles - el jefe no llevaba/guardaba nada de esa información en su propia cabeza/ memoria. El empleado le servía de "memoria" en este sentido, así que, cuando se fue el empleado, se fue también su "memoria".
> 
> Lo siento, me resulta dificil explicarlo en español, pero espero que entiendas lo que quiero decir.


----------



## pacoriv

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, lo has explicado muy bien. En España todas esas cosas las anotamos en una "agenda personal o de trabajo". Luego pienso que no existe una traducción literal para esta frase. La idea de "se quedaría sin base de datos" no me suena bien, aunque entiendo el sentido figurado.

Algo que se podría aproximar podría ser:

"Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío me dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo, él no sabría que hacer porque yo lo llevaba todo."

o

"Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío me dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo, él se encontraría perdido"

Vuelvo a agradeceros el interés que os habéis tomado con esta frase.


----------



## bondia

pacoriv said:


> La idea de "se quedaría sin base de datos" no me suena bien, aunque entiendo el sentido figurado.
> Bien, me alegro que haya servido de algo Yo tampoco lo diría, pero creo que te ha ayudado
> 
> Algo que se podría aproximar podría ser:
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío me dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo, él no sabría que hacer porque yo lo llevaba todo."
> o
> "Recuerdo que un antiguo jefe mío me dijo que el día que yo dejara este trabajo, él se encontraría perdido"
> Si, o una mezcla de ambas opciones:
> ".. este trabajo, él estaría perdido porque yo le llevaba todo lo referido a su agenda, tanto empresarial como personal.."
> Vuelvo a agradeceros el interés que os habéis tomado con esta frase.
> De nada, pacoriv


----------

